# Looking for advice on menu building tools etc.



## beastiebox (Mar 23, 2017)

Hello everyone! I'll start by explaining my situation. Currently I work for a major catering corporation. Recently some serious trouble has shaken the account I work at, and my Executive Chef & mentor suggested I should apply at a more stable​ account. Not only that, but he has suggested that I should make the transition from Head Cook to a Chef manager position. 
I feel completely confident in my abilities, and have decided to take his advice. It is quite a transition, but he has been training me extensivly in my companies systems (Schedule,menu,vendor,costing, inventory etc.) In addition to my regular duties. I thought it might look well on me to provide a few example menus including cost,portion, profit etc. With my resume. The issue is, when I'm not working with my Exec, I can't access the systems, it's above my current position. If I have to I don't mind pointer pushing in Excel, but I was wondering if anybody had any suggestions of free software or sites that could provide an easier and quicker layout to work with? Thank you for your time!


----------



## beastiebox (Mar 23, 2017)

I didn't even consider Google sheets. I'll have to look into that. Thank you greatly for the advice! I'll pass that up the grapevine too.


----------

